# Card Toss



## Retsu (Dec 1, 2008)

My high score is only 47224.

=o Can you beat it?

http://www.cardtoss.com/


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 1, 2008)

45443 :( I hate this game.


----------



## Cryssie (Dec 1, 2008)

86134 on my first attempt. o.o


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

There is an error with the site loading on my computer. I'm using Firefox.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

The first time, (I was noobish and didn't understand) was around 39 000. I tried again and got 87801. But I don't know if that counts, since it was my second go.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 2, 2008)

59407. I hate this game, it's way too hard to pan. >(


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 2, 2008)

The music when you start a level reminds me of nintendogs.

Only 18089 :(

EDIT: Second time 119644

EDIT: 132743

EDIT: 133041 \0/


----------



## Objection! (Dec 2, 2008)

er.. 9985

I suck at games like these...


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 2, 2008)

111322 on my first try.


----------



## S.K (Dec 2, 2008)

191 *pika*


----------



## theinsanething (Dec 2, 2008)

50606 on the first try, the wind is impossible to read until you flip a card, so that breaks your combo. D=


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 3, 2008)

My top score currently is 160618


----------



## Cryssie (Dec 4, 2008)

Koki Kariya (The World Ends With You) said:
			
		

> Ohh, zing. Now I actually have to try.


EDIT: A handful of games and nearly two hours worth of distractions later, 167668. Although is anyone else having the game slow down in a laggy fashion for a few seconds (while the timer's still ticking down D:) every now and then?


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 4, 2008)

yay, 184974, and got to lv. 6 for the first time!


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 4, 2008)

Cryssie said:


> Although is anyone else having the game slow down in a laggy fashion for a few seconds (while the timer's still ticking down D:) every now and then?


Yes. It gets annoying after a while.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 4, 2008)

broke 200k and got to lv. 7

208152 in total... anyone able to beat that?

... I kinda miss the old Arcade.


EDIT: 237115


----------



## Cryssie (Dec 5, 2008)

257264.

Is that competition I smell? :D


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh, it's on then!


----------

